# Can a single cichlid live happily alone?



## MandyBlue

No one has been interested in my female ob. And I really don't want to traded her in at the lfs. Would she be happy living by herself in a 10 gallon for the rest of her days, or does she need the interaction of other fish?


----------



## biglove

IMHO I would think not.


----------



## 748johnd

I agree with biglove. Especially not in a 10-gallon tank.


----------



## sandandrocks

I have a friend who owns a Mbuna (i think it's a Hara). Has been living in a 5-10 gallon alone for over a year because he killed his 2 other tank mates. The Hara hasn't grown at all (about 3 inches) and just hids all day. Still alive but no activity from him.


----------



## littleolme

I would think that's like locking a kid in a closet for the rest of his life, kind of cruel ... unless his name is Harry Potter.


----------



## mgreen44

I have a albino female taiwan reef hap that was a rescue fish but did i not know it was female. I kept with my mbunas for a year but they got too rough for her then put her in my peacock hap all male tank and it caused all kinds of trouble. I had a 36g so I put her in there alone and for weeks she just hid behind rocks. I had a male mbuna that was getting picked on and added him they both still hid but did not fight these are 4" fish. I then added my goldhead comp and bought a lelupi and a small 5 bar and they are all happy now and it is a fun tank to watch from seeing this play out african cichlids need other fish to interact with and to be happy and come out of there shells. I know the fish I have together in this tank dont really belong but all are happy and no fighting and will make changes if needed. Good luck to you and your fish.


----------



## MandyBlue

Well, went down to bag her up this morning to take her to the lfs. She was dead. All 8 of her babies were fine (same number that I originally counted almost 2weeks ago. I never did see her eat after she spit, but she was not too thin. Poor thing.


----------



## D*N*R

Amazes me when i think of big cats like black panthers that choose to live solitary lives outside of a few days a year to breed. They just dont get lonely? Im not sure fish can feel alone.


----------



## brinkles

Many fish feel that when there aren't other fish within sight, something must be around that eats fish. Panthers don't have this problem!


----------

